# All of Bach (Netherlands Bach Society)



## Heliogabo

A large-scale project by the Netherlands Bach Society, consistly in upload one work of J. S. Bach per week.

http://allofbach.com/en/

It might take 20 years, but it seems to me that the quality of the project is outstanding


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> A large-scale proyect by the Netherlands Bach Society, consistly in upload one work of J. S. Bach per week.
> 
> http://allofbach.com/en/
> 
> It might take 20 years, but it seems to me that the quality of the project is outstanding


Looks like a HIP Group. Interesting. I bookmarked the site! 

Thanks!!:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

I just played the Organ Prelude and Fugue in E Minor that is on the site. Towering!


----------



## Guest

Excellent site! Also bookmarked. Thank you for posting this, Heliogabo.


----------



## perdido34

The video interviews with the performers and the other educational materials as are outstanding as the allofbach.com performances. And if you liked the Netherlands Bach Society in the St. Matthew Passion, check out their SACD performance, which is one of my favorite versions of the piece. It is a lot less scrappy-sounding than most of the other HIP recordings I've heard.


----------



## D Smith

Thank you for posting this Heliogabo. Listening to BWV 235 now.


----------



## Albert7

Too bad you can't download the tracks but only stream .


----------



## Pugg

​Remembering Mr. Bach's birthday.


----------



## JosefinaHW

OMG! I forgot today was the 21st! I made a resolution to be more disciplined in my listening selections, wrote a list for the next few days, Bach was NOT on the list, now what do I do?


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> OMG! I forgot today was the 21st! I made a resolution to be more disciplined in my listening selections, wrote a list for the next few days, Bach was NOT on the list, now what do I do?


Spin a nice Bach recording tomorrow ( your local time)


----------



## Ras

Thank you to the OP - I hadn't heard about The All of Bach website before - it looks like it's still up and running - new work this week:
BWV 1056, F minor Harpsichord Concerto.


----------



## Pugg

​Greatest book ever made, ( so they say) you can translate in your own language.

http://www.bachbijbel.nl/


----------



## JSBach85

hpowders said:


> Looks like a HIP Group. Interesting. I bookmarked the site!
> 
> Thanks!!:tiphat:


Do you have questions about this? 

Netherlands Bach Society has been releasing some of the best recordings of Bach vocal works ever made. Sometimes they use OVPP practice, in other recordings they just use reduced vocal forces. Because I consider their performances as close as Bach could have performed his works at his time and according to german baroque vocal tradition, is one of my favourite ensembles performing Bach vocal works.

Those are the recordings available:

St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244:
https://www.amazon.com/Bach-J-S-St-Matthew-Passion/dp/B004M5BZIU/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1522141777&sr=1-1&keywords=veldhoven

St. John Passion, BWV 245:
https://www.amazon.com/Bach-J-S-St-John-Passion/dp/B002QJ51L6/ref=sr_1_9?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1522141777&sr=1-9&keywords=veldhoven

Magnificat, BWV 243:
https://www.amazon.com/Bach-J-S-Magnificat-BWV243-Lachens/dp/B0043KU0I0/ref=sr_1_8?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1522141777&sr=1-8&keywords=veldhoven

Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248:
https://www.amazon.com/Bach-J-S-Christmas-Netherlands-Society/dp/B002QJ51KW

Mass in B Minor, BWV 232:
https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Mass-Minor-Johann-Sebastian/dp/B000N4S8PM/ref=sr_1_6?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1522141777&sr=1-6&keywords=veldhoven

I have every of them except Mass in B Minor that I am ordering at the moment.


----------

